# cant think of a logo



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

hello everyone... i was wondering if anyone has any ideas for a logo for an extreme sports filming crew me and my friends have...


its called butterstick....

im willing to pay people for the best logo through paypal.. it doesnt necessarily have to be a logo.. it could be like a symbol or something


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What does Butterstick have to do with filming extreme sports? Maybe if I understand the connection, an idea will come up that I can help with...


----------



## DCconviction (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, Tim makes an excellent point there.


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

This doesn't seem like a hard sell. I just pictured a big, melty stick of butter. Maybe the butter is melting into the shape of the letter "b" or the name "butter stick".

I assumed the name is referencing how skaters have to wax up the rail so they can grind on it. ::shrugs::


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not making the connection either but I'm not familiar with that slang term. From urban dictionary:



> Butterstick is a derogatory term used to describe a player in a video game (RTS or FPS). A butterstick is a player who melts under pressure and is easy to go through (provides little to no resistence to their opponents in the game). A butterstick is a gamer who is no longer a newb, but whose skill in the video game has never increased.


This made it less clear.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

bradenjust said:


> hello everyone... i was wondering if anyone has any ideas for a logo for an extreme sports filming crew me and my friends have...
> 
> 
> its called butterstick....
> ...


Something like this?


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry for not putting enough information up... It really doesnt have a connection to skateboarding.. it somewhat has a connection to snowboarding and skiing with a trick called the butter but its more less just a name we created and thought sounded original


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

bradenjust said:


> sorry for not putting enough information up... It really doesnt have a connection to skateboarding.. it somewhat has a connection to snowboarding and skiing with a trick called the butter but its more less just a name we created and thought sounded original


OK how about like this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://99designs.com/


----------



## DCconviction (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, I'm sorry, but those two designs up there kind of make me not want to look at it, but hey, this isn't my logo I guess


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

DCconviction said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but those two designs up there kind of make me not want to look at it, but hey, this isn't my logo I guess


agreed... but i do have a strange craving for some pancakes now...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

bradenjust said:


> sorry for not putting enough information up... It really doesnt have a connection to skateboarding.. it somewhat has a connection to snowboarding and skiing with a trick called the butter but its more less just a name we created and thought sounded original



Ok, how about a guy snowboarding on a stick of butter?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> im willing to pay people for the best logo through paypal.. it doesnt necessarily have to be a logo.. it could be like a symbol or something


Since this is a request for paid work, you may want to include more details like your budget, your contact info, and other specifics that can help freelancers know what to deliver.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

a camera morphed into a stick of butter on one end with a skater grinding across the top ?


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

to agree with some of the posters.. i totally agree that those above logos make the name.. umm look cheesy.. like i said i dont really want it to necessarily want it to have anything to do with butter.. my budget is around 100 bucks
my email is [email protected]


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

BEHG said:


> a camera morphed into a stick of butter on one end with a skater grinding across the top ?


minus the butter? 

so a skater grinding the top edge of a camera that says 'butterstick' on the side?


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

maybe go with like a camera made out of butter and then go from there.. im not really sure if i want it to do anything with butter.. i more less want a symbol that will gain reputation for the company


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 50 bucks for someone that comes up with a logo or symbol for the company. Just post it up in jpg and then I will pay you for the real format if I like it


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bradenjust said:


> I have 50 bucks for someone that comes up with a logo or symbol for the company. Just post it up in jpg and then I will pay you for the real format if I like it


Sorry, that's not the way it works 

Designers don't spend time working for free on the "hopes" of getting paid if you "maybe" like their logo 

If you have a budget, you would need to contact a designer to hire them to work on your logo for an agreed upon amount that would definitely be delivered once they finish the design to your specifications.

If you want to hold a "contest" for your logo, you'd need to try websites like 99designs.com or CrowdSpring.com and make a deposit for a guaranteed amount and designers there that have agreed upon that type of outsourcing format will send you comps based on your specs. Your budget may need to be higher for that type project though.

T-ShirtForums isn't a "design contest" type site, so you would need to work one on one with a designer off board (via email or Private Message) once you've hired someone you're interested in working with.


----------

